# Caribe Getting Big, Love This Fish.



## Greg c (Apr 19, 2012)

He's getting big and still holding his color, great personality too, one of my favorites in my fish room, gotta love this fish.


----------



## audiction (Dec 7, 2002)

cool video...your cariba looks pretty healthy. how big is it?


----------



## Greg c (Apr 19, 2012)

codo said:


> cool video...your cariba looks pretty healthy. how big is it?


Thanks, last I measured a few months ago he was 8.5 inches long.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Great looking fish!


----------



## Greg c (Apr 19, 2012)

Ægir said:


> Great looking fish!


Thank you.


----------

